# Help me Please !!



## Love.kisss (Oct 2, 2010)

I just bought an Axis cube, and i can not solved it

Anyone can help me: (


----------



## Systemdertoten (Oct 2, 2010)

This is not the place to ask questions



> *Forum: How-to's, Guides, etc.*
> 
> Here you can find a compilation of general how-to's, tutorials, guides, etc. *This is not the place to request help or ask questions! *


----------



## Alcuber (Oct 2, 2010)

all i know is your meant to solve it like a 3x3


----------

